# [OT] 50x15: il PC per tutti

## consdel

50x15" è un progetto di AMD, che ha come obbiettivo rendere possibile l'accesso ad internet al 50% della popolazione mondiale entro il 2015.

Attualmente questo "privilegio" è concesso solamente al 10%.

Un elemento chiave di questo piano è il Personal Internet Communicator, un PC estremamente economico pensato per svolgere le basilari operazioni della navigazione e dell'uso di alcuni programmi per l'ufficio.

Si parla di un processore integrato AMD Geode GX500 con frequenza di 366 MHz, 128 Mb di memoria DDR, hard disk con capacità di 10Gb, 4 porte USB, tastiera e mouse, scheda audio, modem 56k, monitor CRT, una versione speciale di Windows CE e una suite di programmi per l'ufficio, il tutto a 249$.

Inoltre, per evitare problemi di manutenzione, il software sarà protetto da modifiche da parte degli utenti.

Insomma, un piccolo "box" da accendere ed usare alla stregua di un normale elettrodomestico.

Iniziative del genere non possono che fare piacere!

Una sola domanda: come mai per un progetto nel quale il costo, l'ottimizzazione e la personalizzazione del software sono i fattori dominanti non è stato utilizzato Linux?

Foto

dal mio blog

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bisognerebbe dire a AMD che questo gia si fa con pc di riciclo di disponibilta' comune (anche con dei 486!) utilizzabilissimi come client di posta e browsing web, assieme a un livecd come potrebbe essere knoppix.

hanno inventato l'acqua calda  :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

non hanno inventato l'acqua calda....

la vendono a chi non ce l'ha....

*scusate la polemica*, ma io con 250 euri mi prendo un 2200+\512\ecs con vga integr\etc(alm case...)

cos'è hanno fondi di magazzino da smaltire?

*riscusatemi per la polemica*

----------

## idum

Non proprio.

Con 249 si ha anche il monitor, il software completo di suites di lavoro, memoria, hd, case, alimentatore, etc etc.. tutto in un oggettino pratico per chi di pc non ne capisce nulla.

E' vero che una persona esperta prende un vecchio pc, sostituisce l'alimentatore, va a vedere fra i pezzi di ricambio e assembla un pc con una somma leggermente inferiore (con il monitor 15 pollici comunque è difficile andare sotto i 200 euro iva inclusa scheda grafica e modem inclusi, almeno da due conti veloci che mi sono fatto), poi ci mette linux ma poi c'e' da valutare se le suites per ufficio e i browser che ci andrebbero a girare sono: a) sufficientemente prestanti in confronto a quelli che girano su winCE, e b) se sono compatibili con i formati attuali dei dati, e infine da comprendere che comunque un linux non è adatto a un utente iniziale checchè se ne dica. Inoltre l'utente avrebbe un grosso scatolone rumoroso invece che l'oggettino piccolo (poco piu' grande di un portacd) e pratico della AMD, con l'assistenza relativa.

Diverso discorso è invece che con  350 iva inclusa puoi farti un pc completo da ufficio ben fatto con tutti pezzi nuovi su base athlonxp su cui far girare quello che si vuole; per 100 euro di più si ottiene un salto qualitativo di svariati ordini di grandezza, ma rimangono tutte le problematiche di estetica che risolvi con altri 50 prendendoti un barebone.

Secondo me, dunque, l'idea non e' affatto fuori dal mondo, ma non deve essere certo valutata come soluzione per gli smanettoni.

Idum

----------

## Cazzantonio

L'unico vantaggio di una soluzione come quella mi sembrano le dimensioni ridotte...

Del resto per fare quello che si propone di fare AMD basta e avanza un pentium 2 che (con tanto di monitor) arriva a costare un centinaio scarsi di euro (80?).

Tra l'altro anche la cosiddetta "piccolezza" è da discutere in quanto non è che un monitor crt sia poi così leggero! E cosa te ne fai poi di un pc su cui non puoi andare ad installare nessun tipo di programmi? Se ti becchi un virus lo butti via e lo ricompri?

E poi siamo onesti... pensiamo davvero che una rete dove viaggiano miliardi di persone con internet explorer possa davvero non collassare dopo una settimana sotto l'attacco dell'ultimo sfigatissimo worm di turno?

----------

## hardskinone

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se ti becchi un virus lo butti via e lo ricompri?
> 
> 

 

Sarebbero capaci di prenderti sul serio.

----------

## turborocket

 *idum wrote:*   

> Non proprio.
> 
> Con 249 si ha anche il monitor, il software completo di suites di lavoro, memoria, hd, case, alimentatore, etc etc.. tutto in un oggettino pratico per chi di pc non ne capisce nulla.
> 
> E' vero che una persona esperta prende un vecchio pc, sostituisce l'alimentatore, va a vedere fra i pezzi di ricambio e assembla un pc con una somma leggermente inferiore (con il monitor 15 pollici comunque è difficile andare sotto i 200 euro iva inclusa scheda grafica e modem inclusi, almeno da due conti veloci che mi sono fatto), poi ci mette linux ma poi c'e' da valutare se le suites per ufficio e i browser che ci andrebbero a girare sono: a) sufficientemente prestanti in confronto a quelli che girano su winCE, e b) se sono compatibili con i formati attuali dei dati, e infine da comprendere che comunque un linux non è adatto a un utente iniziale checchè se ne dica. Inoltre l'utente avrebbe un grosso scatolone rumoroso invece che l'oggettino piccolo (poco piu' grande di un portacd) e pratico della AMD, con l'assistenza relativa.
> ...

 

quoto e aggiungo:

Allora l'articolo dice chiaramente che tutto andrà a vantaggio degli uffici ma non solo...quindi metti un'azienda che ha da comprare 100 pc per informatizzare ogni ufficio e ogni posizione lavorativa!per fare ciò metterebbe su sicuramente un appalto e sceglierebbe chi gli fa il prezzo migliore...con il 50x15 non solo non ha bisogno di preoccuparsi delle varie proposte (prezzo/qualità)ma sicuramente ha un prodotto efficente(per quello che sarà la suit sw allegata)con assistenza AMD.

Le dimensioni sono ridotte...quindi anche i consumi calano...e soprattutto la manutenzione è minima se abbiamo detto che il sarà un firmware in sola lettura e quindi non ci sarà la possibilità di cambiare il software,quindi le brutte,scorbutiche zitelle che stanno a lavorare davanti a quel coso non possono disrattamente disintegrare il software

secondo me non è una cattiva trovata ance se per il momento mi sembra ancora lontana e solo in fase di progetto(ci vorrà un pò prima che la gente si accorga di alcune cosette)

per quanto riguarda invece la scelta di microsoft invece dell'opensource secondo me non è una cattiva idea...sempre considerando il pubblico che acquisterà il prodotto! sicuramente non sarà una persona che avrà intenzione di sbattimenti vari nel configurarlo o assemblarlo,anche perchè non avrà le capacità e/o conoscenze per fare questo,quindi un sistema che lo avvii e inizi a battare sulla tastiera o agitare il mouse non può essere certamente basato su qualunque unix altrimenti la gente si rompe il cazzo(la gente vuole le cose pronte(la gente ignorante))

questo è quello che penso:D ciao ciao:!

----------

## shev

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda invece la scelta di microsoft invece dell'opensource secondo me non è una cattiva idea...sempre considerando il pubblico che acquisterà il prodotto! sicuramente non sarà una persona che avrà intenzione di sbattimenti vari nel configurarlo o assemblarlo,anche perchè non avrà le capacità e/o conoscenze per fare questo,quindi un sistema che lo avvii e inizi a battare sulla tastiera o agitare il mouse non può essere certamente basato su qualunque unix altrimenti la gente si rompe il cazzo(la gente vuole le cose pronte(la gente ignorante))

 

Guarda che sarebbe la AMD casomai a doverlo configurare, l'utente non dovrebbe far altro che accenderlo e usarlo, windows o unix che sia. Un bel KDE o gnome non avrebbe nulla in meno in quanto a usabilità e semplicità rispetto a windows CE, l'utente inesperto probabilmente non si accorgerebbe nemmeno di non stare usando windows...

/me che non osa pensare agli effetti sul mercato e sulla rete di un'invasione di milioni di pc "bloccati" con windows e in mano a gente inesperta o disinteressata.... brrrr....

p.s.: se quotate tutto un post, riportate la riga iniziale e finale del post mettendoci in mezzo dei puntini [...] o dite che vi riferite a Tizio o Caio. Riportare tutto un messaggio è inutile e controproducente. Su, quotate come si deve: o riportate la frase cui vi riferite o è inutile quotare, non è una legge farlo, anche perchè siamo in un forum, non una ML in cui i messaggi precedenti potrebbero non essere in possesso di tutti

----------

## Xet

 *idum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diverso discorso è invece che con  350 iva inclusa puoi farti un pc completo da ufficio ben fatto con tutti pezzi nuovi su base athlonxp su cui far girare quello che si vuole; per 100 euro di più si ottiene un salto qualitativo di svariati ordini di grandezza, ma rimangono tutte le problematiche di estetica che risolvi con altri 50 prendendoti un barebone.
> 
> Secondo me, dunque, l'idea non e' affatto fuori dal mondo, ma non deve essere certo valutata come soluzione per gli smanettoni.
> ...

 

potevo essere daccordo fino al discorso del monitor....

e cmq un p2\3 a 450 viene venduto compreso di monitor 17" crt a euri 100 da un'azienda qui vicino...io ho informatizzato l'ufficio in cui lavoro con 400 euro: 3 terminali di lavoro, fileserver, router\firewall. (ci han fatto lo sconto dato che gli abbiam portato via 5 pc ^_^ )

ora non dico che sia una cattiva idea....dico solo di non confodere una strategia di mercato con una iniziativa benefica...

poi altra cosa....sto procio che vendono built-in che è? è ultraperformate per avere quella frequenza o è un semplice p2-like? perchè ripeto...

AMD 2200+\ecs\512 = 150 euri...poi hdd 120GB maxtor = 80euri (già caro) e 50 euri di case con alimentatore mi paiono giusti...

sottolineo che sono mie idee personali scaturite leggendo solo ed esclusivamente questo thread  :Smile: 

----------

## turborocket

 *Quote:*   

> Guarda che sarebbe la AMD casomai a doverlo configurare, l'utente non dovrebbe far altro che accenderlo e usarlo, windows o unix che sia.
> 
> 

 

questo è vero non l'avevo considerato...allora penso proprio sia una scelta di mercato...sai una mano lava l'altra microsoft-amd

 *Quote:*   

> p.s.: se quotate tutto un post, riportate la riga iniziale e finale del post mettendoci in me 
> 
> [...]
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

scusami hai perfettamente ragione. Ora ho imparato! e so quotare a dovere visto?

----------

## turborocket

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> poi altra cosa....sto procio che vendono built-in che è? è ultraperformate per avere quella frequenza o è un semplice p2-like? perchè ripeto...
> 
> AMD 2200+\ecs\512 = 150 euri...poi hdd 120GB maxtor = 80euri (già caro) e 50 euri di case con alimentatore mi paiono giusti...
> ...

 

però guarda consumi e dimensioni(e rumore). sono aspetti accattivanti che sicuramente vanno a "imbambolare" l'acquirente(e far salire i costi)!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sottolineo che sono mie idee personali scaturite leggendo solo ed esclusivamente questo thread 

 

e noi le rispettiamo di tutto punto   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mah... Se un ha un sistemista degno di uesto nome, non è nulla di particolare. Piccoli sistemi con processore via EDEN o similari che non richiedono ventole o similari ci sono già in giro da molto tempo. Ed a creare una box a prova di utonto, con linux ed i permessi si fa davvero presto [ Win non so  :Smile:  ]

Cmq sta storia del software bloccato su firmware non mi convince... 

In caso di patch di sicurezza cosa fai? Che software considerano esente da bugs? Considerate che all'alba del 2004 sono usciti ancora dei bugfixes per office 97!!!  :Shocked: 

Oltretutto, perchè non attingere dalle esperienze di successo che qualcuno ha già realizzato?

/critical mode ON/

Dove eravate mentre questi ingegnerizzavano i PC per il Laos?

/critical mode OFF/

----------

## shev

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> scusami hai perfettamente ragione. Ora ho imparato! e so quotare a dovere visto?

 

Assolutamente perfetto  :Wink: 

----------

## idum

 *Xet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi altra cosa....sto procio che vendono built-in che è? è ultraperformate per avere quella frequenza o è un semplice p2-like? perchè ripeto...
> 
> AMD 2200+\ecs\512 = 150 euri...poi hdd 120GB maxtor = 80euri (già caro) e 50 euri di case con alimentatore mi paiono giusti...
> ...

 

Ma certo. Se ti ci metti di buzzo buono, con chi è specializzato in vecchi pezzi di magazzino, si possono creare in hardware delle buone macchine tradizionali a un prezzo paragonabile. Se tu sei un esperto informatico, creare un linux e "barricarlo" alle modifiche utente non è un grande problema.

Ma qui si parla di una soluzione differente: un computer *nuovo* con un case minimo e con un design simpatico, una soluzione software completa, progettata per *quel* hardware e inaccessibile alle modifiche degli utenti e dunque dei virus.

Se tu sei una persona che apre una azienda in Romania, che deve dotare il suo ufficio di 100 pc (come diceva Turborocket) con una soluzione veloce per avere produttività e magari qualche personalizzazione, certo fa prima a pagare AMD piuttosto che andare a rovistare nel mercatino dell'usato per avere allo stesso prezzo una soluzione equivalente. L'imprenditore avrebbe la garanzia del prodotto, la sicurezza di avere macchine tutte uguali (e magari con la giusta impostazione con un file-server, intercambiabili a mo di muletto in caso di guasti), insomma, un certo risparmio e valore aggiunto globale che una serie di macchine che si basano su hardware di rimanenze di magazzino, assemblate probabilmente con pezzi differenti una dall'altra con l'impostazione del massimo risparmio, con software linux che deve essere in qualche modo impostato, installato e personalizzato (non si paga il software ma si paga chi fa il lavoro, non prendiamoci in giro che l'open source è fonte di reddito come e più del software a pagamento), non possono certamente dare, a meno che l'imprenditore non è un informatico doc e allora ci pensa lui a coprire alcuni costi. 

Oppure considera il mercato domestico degli utenti (TANTISSIMI) che hanno paura di accendere il computer. Una soluzione chiusa, che non faccia percepire le problematiche del pc, con un design simpatico (il pc che ho visto in alcune immagini e' piccolino), che l'uTonto sa che non può danneggiare usandolo (perchè è questa la principale preoccupazione degli utenti inesperti, distruggere l'investimento danaroso), al costo di un ipod sicuramente ha la sua attrattiva: l'alternativa richiederebbe all'utente di andare in giro per negozi di PC, trovare quello che non lo vuole fregare, fargli assemblare una macchina economicissima e rumorosa, fargli mettere un software NON WINDOWS (e l'utonto gia' comincia a sudare) piena di cavi che escono da tutte le parti, per risparmiare alla fine quanto? E per avere quale vantaggio effettivo di prestazioni?

Rimango nella mia personale idea che l'dea è da premiare e il prezzo che ha posto AMD è il limite superiore dell'accettabilità, esattamente il prezzo che una società che deve far soldi in maniera accettabile deve porre.

idum

----------

## codadilupo

 *idum wrote:*   

> Ma qui si parla di una soluzione differente: un computer *nuovo* con un case minimo e con un design simpatico, una soluzione software completa, progettata per *quel* hardware e inaccessibile alle modifiche degli utenti e dunque dei virus.

 

permettimi di dissentire. In un modo o nell'altro, anche quelli di AMD devono poter scrivere su quella macchina. E come lo fanno loro, lo fa anche il virus di turno. Qualche mese fa in azienda abbiamo avuto la visita di mydoom.latestversion.

Chiaramente non eravamo ancora patchati (non é colpa mia: non posso patchare finché non me lo dicono  :Wink: ). Mi hanno detto: togli i diritti amministrativi a tutti gli utenti che ne fanno uso, per il momento. Risultato: il virus se l'e' beccato una ragazza che non ha mai avuto diritti amministrativi...

Coda

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Il problema dell'hardware di senconda mano è che se si rompe son guai.

Non sapete quante volte è successo a me.. Pentium II, mobo rotta:

Pc rifatto da zero, nuovo nuovo.

Ci si mette meno a farne uno nuovo che a cercare parti, sempre se poi risultano funzionanti, adatte allo scopo.

----------

## neon

 *consdel wrote:*   

> 50x15" è un progetto di AMD, che ha come obbiettivo rendere possibile l'accesso ad internet al 50% della popolazione mondiale entro il 2015.

 

Se ci riescono davvero forse dovrebbero iniziare anche a collaborare con altre organizzazioni, che da decenni cercano di risolvere altri tipi di problemi e non sono ancora riuscite ad avere quella copertura... Considerando che il 50% della popolazione mondiale ha problemi ben più gravi che riuscire a scaricare le email, questa notizia mi sembra una barzelletta... (magari se si riferiscono alla popolazione del "primo mondo" inizio anche a crederci)

http://www.fao.org/es/ess/chartroom/img/charts/gfap/map01.gif

----------

## Cazzantonio

Continuo a pensare che l'utonto non ha bisogno di sapere che S.O. gira su quella macchina... se gli metti un pulsantino con scritto "pigia qui per accedere ad internet" non gli interessa nemmeno sapere che browser è

D'altra parte all'azienda (AMD) interesserà sapere che sviluppare una propria versione di linux a prova di utonto (e non pagare licenze) è meglio che mettere un probabilmente insicuro e sicuramente costoso windows CE

In questo modo le macchine le fai pagare 200 euro invece che 250 e te ne comprano il 30% in più...

----------

## turborocket

idum ribadisco e sottoscrivo!!!!

sarebbe tutto da quotare ma la scelta del O.S. wince invece del linux secondo me è solo una questione di mercato microsoft aiuta AMD e AMD aiua microsoft...non penso si parli di costi.

non sono daccordo invece su quello che dice coda...se l'utente non può modificare il sistema significa che quel sistema è un firmware non un sistema operativo....ovvero non ha registri che possono essere modificati, ma registri che si resettano ad ogni avvio della macchina. Gli unici file "infetti" che potrebbero attaccare il sistema sarebbero cockies (spybot) ma questo non penso siano da considerare un problema.Inoltre verso il WinCE sono pochi i file dannosi sviluppati fin'ora, considerando che qeuesto sitema operativo è utilizzato sui ppc(pocket pc) e poco altro.

Ciao ciao raga Guifo!

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Considerando che il 50% della popolazione mondiale ha problemi ben più gravi che riuscire a scaricare le email, questa notizia mi sembra una barzelletta... (magari se si riferiscono alla popolazione del "primo mondo" inizio anche a crederci)

 

Quoto.

Informatizzare il terzo mondo é una barzelletta, forse vendere lotti di questo coso a governi compiacenti un pó meno.

Sopratutto se si tratta di CPU avanzo di magazzino rese obsolete dal fatto che non possono far vedere i dvix in maniera acettabile (e quindi inutilizzabili su settopbox o simili...).

Ma veramente pensate che un PC fatto in ottiva di riduzione dei costi avrebbe una case dal design cosí curato? Costerebbe nettamente meno lo spartano parallelepipedo in lamiera cui siamo abituati...

----------

## stefanonafets

Qualche tempo fa ho letto (nn mi ricordo dove) che in India stavano facendo una cosa simile, ma il box che vendevano aveva un lcd b/n e come OS usava Linux...

Indi, non hanno inventato proprio niente.

Mi scuso per la mancanza di citazione della fonte, ma nn mi ricordo proprio dove lo lessi.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Mi scuso per la mancanza di citazione della fonte, ma nn mi ricordo proprio dove lo lessi.

 

Qui?

----------

## turborocket

non credo che AMD voglia INVENTARE una nuova cosa ccon questo 50x15...penso voglia solo mettre  disposizione la propria architettura ad un prezzo ragionevole con questo box(e fare tanti bei soldini)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *idum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> Se tu sei una persona che apre una azienda in Romania, che deve dotare il suo ufficio di 100 pc (come diceva Turborocket) con una soluzione veloce per avere produttività e magari qualche personalizzazione, certo fa prima a pagare AMD piuttosto che andare a rovistare nel mercatino dell'usato per avere allo stesso prezzo una soluzione equivalente.
> ...

 

Se io fossi un tal persona (per i soldi magari per i problemi proprio no  :Laughing:   :Wink:  ) IO metterei un UNICO server con tanti terminali diskless...che se proprio si vuole che non funzionino si possono mettere anche con Finestre   come server  :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

nn tutti sanno però dell'esistenza di questi server con terminali diskless e cmq per 100 pcs non so quanto ti convega...immagina 100 office aperti o 100 explorer......mi viene la febbre solo all'idea di 100 skermate blu tutte assieme....

----------

## idum

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *idum wrote:*   
> 
> (..)
> 
> Se tu sei una persona che apre una azienda in Romania, che deve dotare il suo ufficio di 100 pc (come diceva Turborocket) con una soluzione veloce per avere produttività e magari qualche personalizzazione, certo fa prima a pagare AMD piuttosto che andare a rovistare nel mercatino dell'usato per avere allo stesso prezzo una soluzione equivalente.
> ...

 

A parte che se anche solo il 50% delle aziende nei paesi più sviluppati gestisse la parte informatica con competenza sarebbe già un grandissimo miracolo. 

Non credi che per quell'azienda mettere su 100 pc tutti uguali sia leggermente più semplice che tirar su un sistema diskless complicato? e chi gliele da le competenze per una cosa del genere? E sei sicuro che costi meno?

Fai questi conti: 100 pc a 250 euro ognuno sono 25000 euro. 

100 terminali diskless, diciamo 120 euro ognuno, sono 12000 euro

Un server sufficientemente prestante per fare un lavoro del genere: 8000 euro a tenersi veramente bassi. 

Un bel pacchetto di router, hub 1Gbyte per 100 postazioni, cavetteria sparsa, ma diciamo che questa parte non la contiamo perche forse (ma non e' detto) il tizio della Romania decide comunque di mettere in rete tutti i pc (anche se usa una rete a 100Mbps, tanto e' sufficiente).

E adesso vogliamo contare le licenze richieste fra db, server e cose del genere? Oppure considerando linux, il costo per pagare una persona che faccia tutto il sistema in maniera funzionante?

E un minimo di ridondanza in caso di guasti? E l'assistenza su un sistema del genere? 

E la complessità del sistema in generale?

Su, siamo seri. Se si vuol per forza andare a contrastare qualunque idea che le ditte fanno, è un discorso. Se invece si vuol parlare in termini di giusto equilibrio fra il costo e le funzionalità di un prodotto dedicato a una fascia ben precisa di mercato che ovviamente non coinvolge (se non come possibile utilizzo in certe situazioni limite) chi legge questo forum è un'altro.

Idum

----------

## turborocket

sottoscrivo quello detto da idum...d'accordissimo

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> E adesso vogliamo contare le licenze richieste fra db, server e cose del genere? Oppure considerando linux, il costo per pagare una persona che faccia tutto il sistema in maniera funzionante?
> 
> E un minimo di ridondanza in caso di guasti? E l'assistenza su un sistema del genere? 
> 
> E la complessità del sistema in generale?

 

A parte il discorso del ferro (dove si può discutere anche li, 8000 euro per un server é ecessivo, specie se vai in economia)

La complessità con le diskless sarebbe minore in quanto le macchine sono tutte uguali e la manutenzione centralizzata, molto più facile del dover gestire 100 PC in cui gli utenti fanno quello che vogliono, poi, se hai 100PC devi per forza pagare qualcuno che li gestisca... altrimenti paghi qualcuno per fare altro che passerà comunque la giornata sui PC dei colleghi a sistemare le cose.

Le licenze non ho capito il discorso... se usi le diskless paghi un DB che non avresti se usi i PC separati?

----------

## idum

Il discorso licenze: i pc AMD vengono con software licenziato tutto incluso. Non è affatto detto, ad esempio, che i 100 pc sono collegati ad un database fra di loro, invece in un sistema diskless, per la natura stessa del sistema, ci sono da considerare altri schemi implementativi. In un sistema Diskless devi prendere (ad esempio per il mondo windows) Office per i sistemi diskless (il nome non lo ricordo) che costa un tot, mentre se metti su linux devi pagare quello che fa tutto (sempre, ricordo, nell'idea che non sei tu, randomize, ad avere la ditta in romania, ma un tizio qualunque senza competenze in informatica) e certamente non si tratta di complessità di utilizzo, ma di difficoltà di gestione che in un sistema diskless sono maggiori in quanto si richiede una metodologia di funzionamento che non è standard.

Riguardo agli 8000 euro per il server, se vuoi che piloti 100 postazioni dando a tutti Office, Internet, Intranet e cose varie, vedrai che 8000 euro ti bastano a malapena, se vuoi che tutto funzioni in maniera accettabile. Fatti due conti.. un paio di Terabytes di memoria in raid, un sistema quadriprocessore, la ram... mi sa che sono stato fin troppo basso di prezzo..

Comunque e' un discorso che si fa così, giusto per parlare, a meno che non si abbia sta azienda in Romania.

idumLast edited by idum on Tue Oct 26, 2004 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> difficoltà di gestione che in un sistema diskless sono maggiori in quanto si richiede una metodologia di funzionamento che non è standard.

 

Mah, io vedo meno difficoltà di gestione di una rete con 100 PC (nota che stiamo parlando di 100 e non di 3!).

Poi OOo non ha costi di wlicenza, neanche per win, e il coso di AMD non include "Office" ma "un Word Processor" (testuale da PI).

----------

